

Hack Everything - mittermayr
http://mittermayr.tumblr.com/post/41283136604/hack-everything

======
mittermayr
and the current #1 on HN serves as proof of my article. it's about the
raspberry pi and another person figuring out a really smart way to make use of
it. love it.

